# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Probleme d'Export / Import affichage colonne impossible

## pcouas

Bonjour,

J'ai Export mon application depuis mon environnement de Devloppement vers mon environnement de recette.
Hors j'ai un nouvel cran sur une nouvelle table ou je ne visualise que 3 des 4 colonnes ?
Il m'est impossible de visualiser  lcran la dernire colonne qui est la colonne clef de la table ? 
La colonne est bien la en conception, j'ai sauvegard la page sans succes
Je n'ai aucun message d'erreur ? (APEX 4.0.2) et lors de l'export ou de l'import aucun soucis ?
Une ide ? Merci

----------

